# Super cool laser had to share



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

I Just found this laser that we are are going to order for our haunt. I'm so excited to get it. Very very cool Just had to share


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I've thought about getting a laser myself... as we have a big covered outdoor patio we dance on.... ( i have several disco lights running during the dance ) - my question has always been safety, - how safe are they? I see during the demonstration video, the salesperson has it on their face etc... my guess is the lasers say to shoot them above the audience? (not possible in my case, as our roof to the patio is probably only 10ft tall or so).

Anyone have any real answers.... last thing I need is a parent saying I damaged their kids eyesight. Thanks. ec


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

This particular laser is a class 3b laser which is safe to look at unless you look right into it. I wouldn't chance it, with how your place is set up. If you shoot it down into the crowd there could be problems. Better to be safe then sorry. I would try an oil wheel projector. I've used one for many years and it is safe to look into, shine down on people.

http://www.flashwear.com/online_sto...ource=google&utm_campaign=google_shopping_usa


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW that is a really cool effect...
WOW that thing is too pricy for my haunt...$250.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I didn't know there are new lasers coming out. Damn, that things is cool!


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

That one just happens to be the one I found as an example to show. They are also called liquid light projectors. I actually got mine at Spencers like 8 years ago for around 60 bucks. I looked around and found a site where they are $49.95 http://www.innovativedevice.com/asp/listing.asp?cat=3&pg=2 Check it out  Might be a little more afordable


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a video that shows what it looks like. Though the longer they are on the more the colors separate into smaller globs. Still looks way cool though

http://www.optikinetics.co.uk/kinetics/effects/wheels/liquid-wheels/fg7038k.html


----------



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just picked up the cirrus it looks great.


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

*Oil wheels*

Back in the day we had a transparent cylinder with colors painted on it that would spin around over a light bulb......wait, I still have that....


----------



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

we are using a laser as part of my halloween haunt display but im installing it so its pointing to the house roof that way its in the opposite direction to the crowd and no issues of safety are raised


----------

